
King, Supercell and EA are destroying gaming - akumen
http://osito.io/post/75469696160/king-supercell-and-ea-are-destroying-gaming
======
cognivore
"I honestly can’t tell if people paying to play these games are that stupid or
whether these games are gamified and broken in such intricate ways."

The answer is the mobile games are gamified to take advantage of stupid
people.

If you hand out 100's of millions of devices to the general population (smart
phones) that's a lot of stupid people to take advantage of.

~~~
akumen
In other words, we are all doomed since the ratio of smart:stupid is not in
our favour :)

